# Noch ein Stuhlthread :)



## MirtisDyleris (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo.

Ich sitze momentan auf einem ernsthaft zerfallenden Maxnomic Office Series Commander S III glaub ich. Dieser war auf glaube ich 180 cm - 200 cm und max. 160 kg ausgelegt. Habe das Ding in 2014 gekauft und seit 1,5 Jahren löst sich das Kunstleder auf ("vorübergehend" gelöst mit einem Handtuch das untergelegt wird) und die Armlehnen machen sich langsam auf. Noch dazu  geht mein Kopf über das Kopfpolster hinaus (letzteres ist im Genick )

Erste Auflösungserscheinungen des Kunstleders gab es bereits 2 Wochen nach Gewährleistungsende (also nach 2 Jahren). Der Support hat mir damals sinngemäß gesagt: SSKM (weil man den anscheinend wöchentlich einmal mit einem *sanften* und feuchtem Tuch abwischen soll damit das nicht passiert.) und die Gewährleistung is eh vorbei also ätschibätschi. War und bin schon recht enttäuscht wie egal denen das im Grunde genommen war. Die Räder sind auch schon komplett voll mit Haaren (man kann schon kaum noch rollen) und eines der Räder fällt bereits auseinander. 

Da ich langsam es satt habe auf so einem Stuhl zu sitzen, würde ich mir gern einen neuen zulegen. Ich habe deswegen auch Maxnomic angeschrieben und die würden mir einen 5% Rabatt geben wegen der damaligen Supportexperience.

Zu mir:
Ich bin 200 cm groß (möchte keinen Stuhl der für 180 cm - 200 cm geeignet ist!) und wiege zu meinen schlimmsten Zeiten 170kg. (schwankt zwischen 150kg und 170kg herum, dont judge please). Zusätzlich hab ich noch breite Schultern, heißt das Ding sollte schon breit sein. (der Maxnomic Office ist mir eigentlich zu eng und vorallem zu niedrig!)

Ich hab mir den Maxnomic XL angesehen, aber wieder dieses Kunstleder was mir dann nach 2 Jahren runtersplittert (oder ist das besser geworden?) Der würde für mein Gewicht und Größe passen. Würde *500€* kosten. Davon hält mich im Prinzip nur ab, dass ich Angst vor dem selben Kunstledermist hab. Ich möchte aber auch keinen Stoff. Also entweder Echtleder (schwitzt man darauf viel?) oder eeecht gutes Kunstleder.. 

Dann gäbs noch den Maxnomic MIG. Das is im Prinzip ein Maxnomic Office (so wie meiner) der in Deutschland gefertigt wird, wieder mit Kunstleder, vorgesehene Körpergröße 172cm - 200 cm (was im Prinzip heißt, dass es für Leute zwischen 180 und 190 cm passt), und "nur" für max 150 kg ausgelegt. Und kostet satte *660 €.* Also der is auch nix.

Ausserhalb von Maxnomic hab ich keine Erfahrungen gemacht, hab gutes über DXRacer und noblechairs gehört.. Letztere haben aber so wie ichs gesehen hab nix für mein Körpergewicht?

*Hat jemand Tipps für mich, abgesehen davon abzunehmen und mir meinen Kopf direkt an den Schultern anzukleben? *

EDIT: Habe auch leichte Rückenprobleme. Es muss kein "Gamer"stuhl sein. Wirklich hohe Qualität is mir wichtiger. Aber wenn er für 50 Euro mehr eben besser aussieht hab ich damit auch kein Problem..

EDIT 2: Hab den hier noch gesehen: DXRacer Boss Serie - Das Original.
Laut meinen Recherchen soll eine Synchron-Mechanik ja sehr gut sein. Meine Bedenken hier: Die Rollen sehen nicht besonders hochwertig aus und wieder.. Kunstleder  Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Parabellum08 (28. Juli 2019)

Du willst tasächlich ernsthaft , nach dieser Erfahrung , wieder ein Produckt dieser Firma kaufen ?

Na ja, jeder wie ermeint .

Ich hab mir vor 7 Monaten einen AKRacer-ROG Edition gekauft , der leider auch schon zerfällt ( Polster schlägt Wellen+Falten, eine Rolle bricht andauernd auseinander) .
Soviel zum Thema Hochwertigkeit .

Schau dir lieber Bürostühle an und achte auf KEIN Kunstlederbezug .


----------



## MirtisDyleris (28. Juli 2019)

Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Du willst tasächlich ernsthaft , nach dieser Erfahrung , wieder ein Produckt dieser Firma kaufen ?.



Ich hätte es zumindest in Erwägung gezogen wenn hier mehrere Leute gesagt hätten, das wären Probleme der Vergangenheit.

Naja bei Bürostühlen wirds sehr sehr teuer in meiner Gewichts + Größenklasse


----------



## MirtisDyleris (30. Juli 2019)

An alle, die die selben Probleme haben wie ich:

Ich habe so ziemlich alle Bürostuhlhersteller durchsucht, und unter 1200€ gibts einfach nix in der Gewichts + Preisklasse.


----------



## Marcel2004 (30. Juli 2019)

FÜr welchen hast du dich entschieden ?  Suche auch momentan und für die "Gewichtsklasse" ist es echt schwierig find da leider auch nichts wirkliches.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (30. Juli 2019)

Ihr XXL-Buerostuhl bis 200 kg - Guenstig & belastbar | chairgo.de

Silerio SPACE XXL Buerostuhl bis 200KG von Pending

Hier findest du die einzigen relevanten Stühle für mich und meine Bedürfnisse, leider eben sehr teuer


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Juli 2019)

viele der steelcase Bürostühle können bis zu 200kg tragen, sind aber je nach Ausstattung auch nicht billiger,  dafür gibt es lebenslange Garantie auf des Gestell, 10 Jahre auf mechanische teile und 2 Jahre auf Polsterung (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## MirtisDyleris (30. Juli 2019)

Wenns nur ums Gewicht ginge.. Auch die Größe macht Probleme..


----------



## ToflixGamer (31. Juli 2019)

Evtl. wär ein Noblechairs Hero noch ne Idee?

Noblechairs wird für die Qualität ziemlich gelobt... Und der Hero geht halt bis 150kg. Evtl. kannst du da ja anfragen, ob ne stärkere Gasfeder mitgeliefert werden kann?


----------



## Rwk (31. Juli 2019)

MirtisDyleris schrieb:


> Ich habe so ziemlich alle Bürostuhlhersteller durchsucht, und unter 1200€ gibts einfach nix in der Gewichts + Preisklasse.


So siehts aus! Was du benötigst ist ein spezieller Stuhl und die Kosten für solche sind leider hoch.
Mein Tipp: mach es einfach! Lass dir geeignete Modelle mit Synchronmechanik vorführen, geh probesitzen und lass dich beraten. Vergleiche Modelle, mach dir Notizen. Die meisten Händler bieten auch Ratenzahlungen an.
Mit so einem Gaming-Racer-Wippelschrott wirst du nie im Leben glücklich werden, von den Folgeschäden an deinem Rücken sowieso abgesehen.

Wenn du den Stuhl täglich nutzen willst für mehrere Stunden, wärst du sehr schlecht damit beraten hier Geld zu sparen.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (31. Juli 2019)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Evtl. wär ein Noblechairs Hero noch ne Idee?
> 
> Noblechairs wird für die Qualität ziemlich gelobt... Und der Hero geht halt bis 150kg. Evtl. kannst du da ja anfragen, ob ne stärkere Gasfeder mitgeliefert werden kann?



Ich möchte einen aus Leder und noch dazu sind diese Gamingstühle halt gerne mal ziemlicher Mist ;( Synchronmechanik hat der wsl. auch nicht.





Rwk schrieb:


> So siehts aus! Was du benötigst ist ein spezieller Stuhl und die Kosten für solche sind leider hoch.
> Mein Tipp: mach es einfach! Lass dir geeignete Modelle mit Synchronmechanik vorführen, geh probesitzen und lass dich beraten. Vergleiche Modelle, mach dir Notizen. Die meisten Händler bieten auch Ratenzahlungen an.
> Mit so einem Gaming-Racer-Wippelschrott wirst du nie im Leben glücklich werden, von den Folgeschäden an deinem Rücken sowieso abgesehen.
> 
> Wenn du den Stuhl täglich nutzen willst für mehrere Stunden, wärst du sehr schlecht damit beraten hier Geld zu sparen.



In meiner Nähe gibts leider keinen Stuhl zum Probesitzen. Löffler hat angeboten mir einen zu schicken mit 30 Tage Rückgabefrist..  alles etwas doof, würde echt gern Probesitzen..


----------



## belle (31. Juli 2019)

MirtisDyleris schrieb:


> *Hat jemand Tipps für mich*


Guten Abend,
ich wollte aufgrund deiner Frage hier noch meine Idee in den Raum stellen. Dabei handelt sich um einen tragfähigen Gaming-Stuhl mit bis zu 180 kg, der außerdem eine Sitzbreite von 500 mm (Sitzbasis wohl nur 370 mm) aufweist. Es wird auch eine verstellbahre Lehne geboten, allerding kann ich nichts zu der Firma sagen:
Vertagear PL4500 Gamingstuhl, schwarz ab €'*'366,70 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ToflixGamer (1. August 2019)

MirtisDyleris schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen aus Leder und noch dazu sind diese Gamingstühle halt gerne mal ziemlicher Mist ;( Synchronmechanik hat der wsl. auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hero hat leider nur Wippmechanik, dafür gibts aber auch ein Modell aus Leder - ist natürlich relativ teuer.

Wieso bestellst du dir nicht mal den Löffler und schaust, ob er dir gefällt? Das wäre ja zumindest schon mal ein Ansatzpunkt.

Zum Vertagear: Man muss halt diese Renn-Sitz-Designs echt mögen. Im Normalfall hat man im Büro bzw. am Schreibtisch ja nicht so extreme G-Kräfte, dass man die Seitenwangen jetzt bräuchte...
Ich würde dir tatsächlich dennoch eher zu einem ergonomischen Stuhl raten.

Wenns billig sein soll: der Markus.
Wenns teuer sein darf (oder soll), dann würde ich dir z. B. den Löffler Tango empfehlen. Der ist verhältnismäßig noch relativ günstig und man kann ihn z. B. bei Pape+Rohde - BÃ¼roeinrichtungen frei konfigurieren. Gibt halt auch 30 Jahre Garantie drauf.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (3. August 2019)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Der Hero hat leider nur Wippmechanik, dafür gibts aber auch ein Modell aus Leder - ist natürlich relativ teuer.
> 
> Wieso bestellst du dir nicht mal den Löffler und schaust, ob er dir gefällt? Das wäre ja zumindest schon mal ein Ansatzpunkt.



Habe momentan das Geld nicht dazu.  Vorallem halt ichs ja auf dem aktuellen noch etwas aus, also will ich sonst warten, bis ichs mir leisten kann..



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Wenns teuer sein darf (oder soll), dann würde ich dir z. B. den Löffler Tango empfehlen. Der ist verhältnismäßig noch relativ günstig und man kann ihn z. B. bei Pape+Rohde - BÃ¼roeinrichtungen frei konfigurieren. Gibt halt auch 30 Jahre Garantie drauf.



Wenn du meinen Ursprungspost gelesen hast, weißt du, dass der Tango nicht für mein Gewicht gemacht ist


----------



## moonlive (13. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht seit ich den Thread hier gelesen hab muss ich bei Büro- und Gamingstühlen immer auf die max. Belastung achten.

Also die *Boss-Serie von DX-Racer* sieht vernünftig aus als schwerer gamer oder?
Nach was genau du suchst bin ich mir jedoch immernoch nicht ganz bewusst.
Wahrscheinlich einfach einen Stuhl der für jemanden wie dich überhaupt passt?

Aber schau mal einfach rein:
XL 220kg 24 Stunden Managerstuhl mit Lederbezug | Buerostuehle | Bueromoebel Online
Citadel 24-Stunden Chefsessel mit Lederbezug und 170kg Tragfaehigkeit | Buerostuehle | Bueromoebel Online
wegen der größe bin ich mir unsicher, brauchst du sowas wie eine Kopfstüze?
Hey, du solltest echt probesitzen gehen, ich denke so ein 2Meter Typ sieht man selten in so Büroshop's.


----------

